# Παπαγάλοι > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Eastern rosella

## xarris21

Καλησπερα σε ολους , σημερα επιτελους πηρα τον πρωτο μου παπαγαλο !!!! Ενα αρσενικο eastern rosella , απο την ωρα που τον εβαλα στο κλουβι εχει κατσει στον πατο και κοιταει γυρω γυρω χωρις να κινειτε... η πωλητρια μου ειπε οτι ειναι καλυτερα απο τα κοκατιλ ( για αυτο και πειρα ροζελα) επισης μου ειπε οτι μπορουν και να μιλησουν... ισχυει? Εχει κανεις καμια συμβουλη? :Confused0013:

----------


## vikitaspaw

Να την χαιρεσαι τη ροζελιτα σου!! Μην ανυσηχεις που καθεται στον πατο κ κοιταει σαν χαμενη, ειναι γιατι ειναι χαμενη!! Δωστης χρονο να συνηθισει το καινουριο της σπιτι κ εσενα κ ολα θα πανε καλα!!
Τωρα οσο για το αν ειναι καλυτερη ειναι σχετικο...ως προς τι στο ειπε οτι ειναι καλυτερη απ τα κοκατιλ? Δε γνωριζω κ πολλα γι αυτο το ειδος αλλα ξερω οτι δεν εξημερωνονται ευκολα, δε θα κατσουν ευκολα στο χερι σου , ουτε θα φανε απο σενα ή θα βγουν βολτα..κλπ. Ε
ιναι πιο δυσκολα ζωα. Αλλωστε δεν ειναι τυχαιο το γεγονος οτι οι περισσοτεροι εδω μεσα εχουν κοκατιλ!! Βεβαια τπτ δεν ειναι ακατορθωτο!! περιμενουμε νεα σας και φωτογραφιες συντομα!!

----------


## mariakappa

να σου ζησει το καινουργιο σου μωρο :Party0011: 
οπως σου ειπε και η βικη ειναι πιο δυσκολα πουλια απο τα κοκατιλ αλλα ειναι και αυτα παιχνιδιαρικα.με πολυ υπομονη και επιμονη θα πετυχεις πολλα.

----------


## panos70

Nα χαιρεσαι την νεα σου συγκατοικο, οπως ολλα τα πουλια ετσι και το δικο σου θελει υπομονη και χρονο

----------


## xarris21

ορίστε μερικες φωτογραφιες του μικρου!!!! ... λοιπον η κοπελα στο μαγαζι μου ειπε για μια εβδομαδα να του βαζω οσο φαγητο θελει και απο εκει και μετα οταν παω σχολοι να μην του εχω φαγητο και οταν γυρναω να τον βαζω να φαει απο το χερι μου... παντως νομιζω οτι οι αντιδρασεις του ειναι ενθαρυντικες... γιατι με αφηνει να πλησιασω οσο θελω στο κλουβι του  και να μενει ηρεμο , ακομα και οταν εβαλα το χερι μεσα στο κλουβι για να φτιαξω κατι εμεινε πολυ ηρεμο....

----------


## panos70

Πολυ ομορφο και σε πολυ ωραιο κλουβι να το χαιρεσαι

----------


## xarris21

ευχαριστω πολυ!!! παιδια δεν ξερω αλλα το εχω ψιλοφοβηθει το ραμφος του , επρεπε να το βλεπατε πως δαγκωνε το γαντι της υπαλληλου.... λετε για πρωτη φορα να το πιασω με γαντι?

----------


## vag21

πολυ ομορφο πουλακι.να το χαιρεσαι φιλε μου.

----------


## tarirs

Να το χαιρεσε φιλος...πολυ ωραιο,βεβαια δεν ξερω πολλα απο παπαγαλους.....

----------


## Oneiropagida

Να το χαίρεσαι!!! 
Γιατί να το πιάσεις?? θέλεις να το βγάλεις από το κλουβί?

----------


## panos70

Αν σκεφτεσε να το πιασεις χωρις γαντι μην το πλησιασεις τωρα που ειστε ακομη αγνωστοι μεταξυ σας

----------


## tliotis

μπραβο για την αγορα σου,πολυ ομορφο το πουλακι!να το προσεχεις και με υπομονη θα ερχεται στο χερι σου και θα  μαθει και αυτο λιγο λιγο!!!

----------


## mariakappa

δεν συμφωνω με την κοπελα.για να φαει απο το χερι σου πρεπει να σε αγαπησει και να σε εμπιστευτει και οχι γιατι πεθανε απο την πεινα.οι παπαγαλοι οταν ξυπνουν το πρωι πεινανε πολυ και οτι χειροτερο ειναι να τους αφησεις νηστικους.να το ταιζεις κανονικα στην αρχη χωρις να το ενοχλεις για να σε συνηθισει.μετα για εκπαιδευση υπαρχει αρθρο στο φορουμ. δες τι του αρεσει περισσοτερο, συνηθως οι ηλιοσποροι και το κεχρι, αφαιρεσε τα απο την τροφη και αστο να ερθει να τα φαει απο το χερι σου.
μην χρησιμοποιεις γαντι.το γαντι τα φοβιζει και δεν θα καταφερεις να το εκπαιδευσεις.αστο να αποφασισει μονο του ποτε θα βγει.
οι πατηθρες που ειναι?

----------


## kaveiros

Το γραψε η Μαρια, μια πατηθρα φαινεται στη φωτο, κολλημενη στην ακρη του κλουβιου...Ισως γι αυτο καθεται κατω. Εννοειται οτι δε θα αφηνεις το πουλι τοσες ωρες νηστικο...Αυτο που σου ειπε η πωλητρια να κανεις ειναι απαραδεκτο για να μη πω τιποτα χειροτερο. Δωσε χρονο να συνηθισει το νεο περιβαλλον του και μην το πιασεις με το ζορι. Το μονο που θα πετυχεις ειναι να το τρομαξεις. Επισης αυτο που σου ειπε οτι οι ροζελες μιλανε, πρωτη φορα το ακουω...Εχω ακουσει οτι οι ροζελες τραγουδουν μονο, δε μιλουν. Επισης σαν ειδος ειναι πολυ δυσκολοτερο για εξημερωση απ οτι ενα κοκατιλ. Επειδη ομως Χαρη εδω και καιρο ρωτας στο φορουμ για πολλα ειδη, βλεπω οτι τελικα εκανες αυτο που σου ειπε η πωλητρια, θελω να σου πω και το εξης εντελως φιλικα και χωρις παρεξηγηση. Στο φορουμ τα παιδια ολα σου απαντανε με βαση την εμπειρια τους και με στοχο να σε βοηθησουν. Στο πετ σοπ σου απαντουν παντα με βαση το τι θελουν να πουλησουν γιατι πανω απ ολα ειναι εμποροι. Την επομενη φορα που θα πρεπει να διαλεξεις κατι,  καλο ειναι να το θυμασαι αυτο :Happy:

----------


## andreascrete

Οι rossela δεν είναι παπαγάλοι που μιλάνε εύκολα και αν αυτό συμβεί ίσως να πούμε 2 -3 λέξεις.
Μην αφήσεις ποτέ το πουλί νηστικό για ώρες γιατί θα στεναχωρηθεί και μπορεί να σου ψοφήσει.
Δώσε του το χρόνο να σε συνηθίσει και μην προσπαθείς να το πιάσεις γιατί δεν θα ημερέψει ποτέ. Το ότι όταν πλησιάζεις πολύ δεν αγριεύει είναι θετικό ...πιστεύω ότι με υπομονή θα εξημερωθεί εύκολα.
Βάλε του την βέργα χαμηλότερα και στην μέση του κλουβιού για να το βοηθήσεις να ανέβει πάνω.

----------


## xarris21

παιδια φυσικα και κατανωω τον λογο αλλα η πωλητρια εκει ηταν πολυ καλη και φαινοταν οτι ηξερε απο παπαγαλους... φυσικα και δεν μου ειπε να το αφυσω νηστικο...!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! τι με εχετε περασει?? οκ και αν δεν μιλησει και τι εγινε?? ετσι και αλλως ουτε τα κοκατιλ <<μιλανε>> οποτε δεν εχω προβλημα με αυτο...

----------


## Efthimis98

Χωρις να θελω να σε αποθαρυνω ομως,

Τα cockatiels ειναι πιο ευκολα στην εξημερωση απο τις Roselles!
Επισης δεν θα εχεις πολλα πολλα με την Rosella μιας κι εχω ακουσει οτι ειναι λιγο πιο ανεξαρτητα πουλια απο οτι τα cockatiels!

ΑΛΛΑ αυτο δεν σημαινει οτι δεν μπορει να εξημερωθει μεχρι ενα σημειο!  :Happy: 

Για πες μας τωρα..  :winky: 

Πως ειναι σημερα;
Συνηλθε καθολου;
Που κοιμηθηκε...ανεβηκε στην πιο ψηλη πατηθρα;

----------


## Efthimis98

Α....επειδι βλεπω οτι το κλουβακι της ειναι αρκετα αδειο απο αποψη παιχνιδιων οριστε μερικα θεματα για κατασκευες παιχνιδιων!  :Happy: 

*Πρωτο θεμα για κατασκευες παιχνιδιων παπαγαλων!**Χειροποίητα παιχνίδια για παπαγάλους!**Χειροποίητα παιχνίδια του Πάρη*

----------


## andreascrete

Aμάν βρε παιδιά με τα κοκατίλ! το 80 της 100 του φόρουμ ασχολείται μόνο με τα κοκατίλ εδώ μέσα!!!!!
Ναι τα κοκατίλ είναι συμπαθητικά πουλιά,έξυπνα και παιχνιδιάρικα αλλά τα χρώματα τους είναι αδιάφορα με τα χρώματα άλλων παπαγάλων ....απο άποψη χρωμάτων είναι τα φτωχά ξαδερφάκια των Ροσσέλα και άλλων παπαγάλων χρώματος που έχουν όλα τα χρώματα της ίριδας! Επίσης έχουν μειονέκτημα στο ότι βγάζουν πολλή σκόνη φτερών όπως οι κακατούες που δημιουργούν άσθμα και αναπνευστικά σε ευπαθή άτομα.
Τα αρσενικά κοκατίλ φωνάζουν πάρα πολύ συγκριτικά με άλλα παπαγαλοειδή όπως τα red rump parakeet τα superb parrots, rosseles κτλ - είναι η τελευταία επιλογή παπαγάλου για εμένα.

----------


## xarris21

λοιπον σημερα ειναι απλα απιστευτος.!!! εχει εγκληματιστει πληρως τρωει πινει και κελαηδαει... ακομα, επειδη τον ειδα τοσο ηρεμο εσπασα ενα ηλιοσπορο και του εδωσα το σπορακι που εχει μεσα με το χερι και το πηρε!!!!!

----------


## mariakappa

αλλαξε του την πατηθρα για να ανεβει.πρεπει να βαλεις τουλαχιστον 2 και η μια να ειναι κοντα στο φαγητο.

----------


## Efthimis98

> Aμάν βρε παιδιά με τα κοκατίλ! το 80 της 100 του φόρουμ ασχολείται μόνο με τα κοκατίλ εδώ μέσα!!!!!
>  Ναι τα κοκατίλ είναι συμπαθητικά πουλιά,έξυπνα και παιχνιδιάρικα αλλά  τα χρώματα τους είναι αδιάφορα με τα χρώματα άλλων παπαγάλων ....απο  άποψη χρωμάτων είναι τα φτωχά ξαδερφάκια των Ροσσέλα και άλλων παπαγάλων  χρώματος που έχουν όλα τα χρώματα της ίριδας! Επίσης έχουν μειονέκτημα  στο ότι βγάζουν πολλή σκόνη φτερών όπως οι κακατούες που δημιουργούν  άσθμα και αναπνευστικά σε ευπαθή άτομα.
>  Τα αρσενικά κοκατίλ φωνάζουν  πάρα πολύ συγκριτικά με άλλα παπαγαλοειδή όπως τα red rump parakeet τα  superb parrots, rosseles κτλ - είναι η τελευταία επιλογή παπαγάλου για  εμένα.


Κοιτα Ανδρεα......εγω δεν διαφωνω καθολου με την αποψη σου!
Ετσι κι αλλιως ο καθενας απο εμας προτιμαει κατι διαφορετικο!

Eγω συγκρινω τα cockatiel με τις roselles στο επιπεδο του ''παινιδιου και των χαϊδιων''!

Για το χρωμα δεν εχω να πω πολλα!Η ροζελα μπορει να εχει ωραια,φωτεινα φτερα αλλα και το κοκατιλ μπορει να εχει αρκετες μεταλαξεις οπως perl,που κατα την γνωμη μου ειναι παρα πολυ εντυπωσιακο,τα albino,τα whiteface cockatiel!Επισης,και τα πορτοκαλη μαγουλακια του το κανουν παρα πολυ γλυκουλικο!


Βεβαιος εχει το cockatiel αυτη την ''σκονη'' οπως και τα κοκατου!

Ε....Χαρη..απο οτι βλεπω το πουλακι εχει εγκλιματιστει με το νεο τουε περιβαλλον και αφου τρωει και απο το χερι σου...τοτε παει παρα πολυ καλα!
Βαλε του οπως ειπε η Μαρια αλλη μια ή και δυο πατηθρες....μια κοντα στο φαγητο του.....

Αφου συνηλθε τοσο γρηγορα απο το σοκ της ''μετακομησης'' τοτε πηγαιναι αγορασε μερικα παιχνιδακια ή φτιαξε μερικα δικα σου!

Σου εδωσα πιο πριν καποια θεματα για κατασκευες παιχνιδιων!

----------


## xarris21

λοιπον τωρα του εφτιαξα ενα καινουργιο παιχνιδι με καλαμακια και ξυλακια κανελας... και του εχω 4 πατηθρες πλεον.... οι δυο διαγωνια στις γωνιες, μια κοντα στα παιχνιδια και μια σκαλιτσα που ανεβαινει για να παει να πιει νερο

----------


## xarris21

ααα και το παιχνιδι το εχω εξω απο το κλουβι να το βαλω μεσα??? και το αλλο το παιχνιδι που ειναι με χαντρες και διαφορα τετοια ουτε που το εχει αγγιξει

----------


## Efthimis98

Μπραβο Χαρη...  :Happy: 


Ειλικρινα εκανες και κανεις πολυ καλη δουλεια!

Αντε.......μην τσιγκουνευεσαι τις φωτο!
Βαλε καμια!  :Happy: 


Α......και τι λεει η Rosella,αρχιζει να επεξεργαζετε τα παιχνιδακια; (ακομα δεν μπηκαν να μου πεις,που να προλαβει  ::  )

----------


## Efthimis98

Α.....τωρα ειδα το αλλο ποστ..  :Happy: 

Ε........τι να σου πω..αν την φοβιζουν τα παιχνιδια δηλαδι δεν τα πλησιαζει,αφησε τα απο εξω να τα συνηθισει!  :Happy:

----------


## xarris21

δεν ειναι οτι την φοβιζουν απλα τα αγνοει.... δηλαδη περναει απο δηπλα τα ακουμπαει λιγο με το παμφος και φευγει.... ερχονται και οι φοτο!!!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Ωραια...ετσι σε θελω!

Πολλες φωτο!Οχι μια και δυο!  :Happy: 

Χαχαχαχαχα!!!

Αμα ειναι ετσι βαλε της/του και τα αλλα παιχνιδια!  :Happy: 

Τι φυλο ειναι;
Αρσενικο ή θηλυκο;

----------


## moutro

Νομίζω ότι το πράγμα πηγαίνει πάρα πάρα πολύ καλα!!!!Οι ροζέλες είναι λίγο πιο δύσκολα πουλάκια,αλλά ότι κ αν καταφέρεις μαζί της θα έχει διπλή αξία.όσο για τα παιχνίδια και ο δικός μου έτσι κάνει στην αρχή,τα δοκιμάζει νομίζω,αν δεν δείχνει να τα φοβάται αφησε τα μεσα

----------


## xarris21

να το , το παλικαρι μου!!!!του εβαλα και αλλο ενα παιχνιδι που εφτιαξα πριν λιγο αλλα δεν εχει παει να το δοκιμασει καθεται σε μια πατηθρα και κοιταει εξω απο το παραθυρο

----------


## Efthimis98

Αχχχ!!!

Τι γλυκουλης που ειναι!


Προσπαθησε τωρα να που ειναι λιγο ηρεμος κανενα ηλιοσπορο ή καμια αλλη λιχουδια!  :Happy: 

Καλα ε!Μιλαμε το κλουβι σου ειναι *ΦΑΝΤΑΣΤΙΚΟ!!!!*  :Happy:

----------


## xarris21

ευχαριστω πολυ!!!!  να ρωτησω συνεχεια κατεβαινει στον πατο μετα ξανανεβαινει στην πατηθρα και ξανακατεβαινει αυτη η δουλεια ολη την ημερα ... του ανοιξα και την πορτουλα του κλουβιου....αλλα τιποτα... ααα και δεν ξερω αν σας το ειπα αλλα τρωη λιοσπορο απο το χερι μου!!!!  :Happy:

----------


## Efthimis98

Ωραια!!!

Λοιπον,Θα το κανει αυτο συνεχεια,ολη την ημερα!
Ακομα δεν πρεπει να τον βγαλεις απο το κλουβι επειδι πρωτον μπορει να τρομαξει παρα πολυ και να χτυπιεται στον τοιχο.... 

Αφου του ανοιξες την πορτα,φυσιολογικο ειναι οτι φοβαται ακομα να βγει εξω...  :Happy: 

Μην επιχειρησεις να το βγαλεις με γαντι!
Ουτε γενικα με το ζωρι!
Αστο να βγει μονο του!

Για να ξερεις οτι οταν το βγαλεις θα ειναι ασφαλεις,πρεπει πρωτα να καθετε στο χερι σου και να δεχεται μερικα απο τα χαδια σου..........τοτε ειναι ετοιμη για να βγει απο το κλουβι!  :Happy: 


Καλο ειναι να βαλεις κλαδια απο δεντρα οπου θα βρεις σε καποιο *ΧΩΡΙΟ ή ΒΟΥΝΟ* γιατι αμα ειναι απο την πολη θα ειναι ''μολυσμενα''!
Αυτο στο λεω γιατι :

1ον : Κανει καλο στα ποδια απο το πουλακι
2ον : ''Τροχιζει'' τα νυχια του!

Οριστε το θεμα!

*Ποια φυσικά κλαδιά είναι ασφαλή?*Και προσεξε!

Να τα απολυμανεις!

----------


## xarris21

ναι εγω μενω ψηλα στην παρνηθα και απο κλαδια αλλο τιποτα  :Happy:  θα κοιταξω να του βρω μερικα ... πρεπει να τα ξεφλουδισω ή οπως ειναι απλα να τα βρασω ?

----------


## Efthimis98

Πηγαινεις και τα κοβεις...


Μετα τα βαζεις σε βραστο νερο με ξυδι!
Μετα ή τα αφηνεις για 1 με 2 μερες να στραγγιξουν...ή τα βαζεις στο φουρνα να ''ψηθουν''!

----------


## Ηρακλής

Πανέμορφη η rosella σου να την χερεσε Χαρρι!!Από της εξωτερικές ταΐστρες τρωι άνετα? Μπορίς να βάλεις και μια εσωτερική για να δεις ποια θα βολευτεί καλύτερα γιατί είναι λίγο μεγαλόσωμη η μικρή και δεν ξερό αν βολεύει να βάζει το κεφαλάκι της μέσα στην ταΐστρα  :Happy:

----------


## xarris21

μια χαρα μπορει να φαει ο Ozzy  κανενα προβλημα .... η μεγαλη πλακα ειναι με το νερο που ανεβαινει την σκαλιτσα για να πιει

----------


## Efthimis98

Αααα!!  Ozzy το ονομασες τον rosello σου;  

Αντε να τον χαιρεσαι!
Με για το νεο του ονομα!  29/1/12 βαπτιστικε ο Ozzy !

----------


## xarris21

αμε !!! απο τον οζζυ οsbourne

----------


## andreascrete

Συμφωνώ με το κλουβί ...είναι μεγάλο και πολύ ωραίο!
Αν μπορώ να ρωτήσω τι τιμή είχε? ....μόνο μην πείς απο που το πήρες για λόγους διαφήμισης! Η αρσενική ροσέλα σου είναι πανέμορη!

----------


## xarris21

πρωτα σε ευχαριστω ... η τιμη του ηταν 119 ευρω απο γνωστη αλυσιδα καταστηματων αν θες να σου την πω πες μ με πμ και ειχε και αλλες δυο... ειναι πολυ καλος, τουλαχιστον ο δικος μου δεν κανει την τρελη φασαρια  αλλα δεν ειναι και μουγγος... το κλουβι εκανε αλλο τοσο και ειχε μεσα τα παντα(κουνια ταιστρες ποτιστρες πατηθρες κτλ)

----------


## vikitaspaw

φαινεται ομορφο κ περιποιημενο πουλι πραγματικα να το χαιρεσαι το ουρανιο σου τοξο!! Να μας ενημερωνεις συχνα για τα καμωματα του για να μαθαινουμε κ οι υπολοιποι μιας κ δεν εχουμε πολλοι τετοιο ειδος! Κ η λαηθεια ειναι πως το θεωρω απ τα πιο εντυπωσιακα παπαγαλοειδη!!
Α! κ κανα βιντεακιιιι.....

----------


## xarris21

οταν με το καλο του μαθω κολπακια  θα ανεβασω βιντεακι!!!  :Happy:

----------

